# Constrictor Optical Isolator



## Iceman53 (Mar 8, 2019)

If any of you have built the Constrictor compressor, where did you get the VTL5C10 optical isolator?


----------



## zgrav (Mar 8, 2019)

small bear electronics has some substitutes:  http://smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com/macron-vtl5cx-work-alikes-1/


----------



## Iceman53 (Mar 8, 2019)

zgrav said:


> small bear electronics has some substitutes:  http://smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com/macron-vtl5cx-work-alikes-1/


I saw those.  Have you tried them in the Constrictor?  The specs are not the same.


----------



## zgrav (Mar 8, 2019)

I haven't built the constrictor, but I generally trust Small Bear as a supplier over unknown sources on Ebay.  I checked Ebay to see if this part was for sale form any suppliers I use but did not see it listed.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Mar 8, 2019)

I am waiting on parts but have 5 vtl5c1 and 5 vtl5c3 to try out and if either of them work i can send you one.


----------



## music6000 (Mar 8, 2019)

If you live in the U.S.A,  I think free shipping.









						5 PIECES - VACTEC VTL5C10  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 5 PIECES - VACTEC VTL5C10 at the best online prices at eBay!



					www.ebay.com.au


----------



## Iceman53 (Mar 9, 2019)

jjjimi84 said:


> I am waiting on parts but have 5 vtl5c1 and 5 vtl5c3 to try out and if either of them work i can send you one.


I was able to find those.  Are you trying them in a Constrictor? Just knowing if they work in the Constrictor circuit would be helpful.


----------



## Iceman53 (Mar 9, 2019)

music6000 said:


> If you live in the U.S.A,  I think free shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw those.  Not sure I trust parts, other than something I can measure, coming from China and possibly being counterfeit, and not matching the required specs.  Thanks though


----------



## jjjimi84 (Mar 9, 2019)

I was going to try them and see about getting them to work


----------



## bkn1966 (Mar 13, 2019)

Ebay....  in other words,  China.


----------



## music6000 (Mar 13, 2019)

bkn1966 - As listed above - https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/2-PIECES-VACTEC-VTL5C10-/252042200096
124 Sold, not 1 complaint, It is an Electrical Store since 1951.





I would purchase from them on the readily available Info that is about!
If it is no good, that's why Paypal is there.
I live in Australia where parts like this are rare as Hens Teeth.

Here is their Website Vactrol  listing - 
https://www.expediters.com/index.js...4475&ds=dept&process=search&qdx=0&text=vactec 

If someone has dealt with this store in the U.S.A,  please leave a comment.

Cheers music6000


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Dec 11, 2020)

music6000 said:


> If you live in the U.S.A,  I think free shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I used in my build. Just one thing, the marking on the casing of the vactrol indicates polarity, but the positive leg is shorter than the negative (you can see it in the pic in the bay ad). What should I follow. It seemed to be working, but I had very limited time playing last night as I finished late. The compression seemed to be doing it's thing (like some volume reduction at higher comp settings), but I was second-guessing myself this morning.


----------

